# Diverticultis and IBS-D & C



## CALynn (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi, I'm just curious if anyone else has this lovely combination. I was diagnosed with Diverticulitis about 18 years ago. Constant rounds of Cipro and Flagyl for about 10 years. Then, they figured out I also have IBS-D and C. Between all 3, I am sick pretty much every day. I think I counted 2 days in August when I felt okay.

Like everyone else, I'm constantly told there is nothing they can do for me. I've tried lots of different diets, not eating at all, herbs, probiotics, blah, blah, blah.

I have the Diverticulitis in about 8 areas now (left and right side), so I refuse to have surgery which will leave me in worse shape (if that's possible).

A close friend decided to have the surgery. Within a year, she had to quit her job, she lost 100 lbs, couldn't eat anything except drink Ensure, and was in constant pain. Before the surgery, she had a great life, 4 great kids, loved her job, and was gone every weekend riding dirtbikes with her friends and kids. On Easter of this year, she decided she couldn't take it anymore and committed suicide.

I get so angry when the doctors tell you to pop an antidepressant because it's all in your head. They are still doing that to me, and i have the colonoscopy pics to prove it's real.

The only thing that has been keeping me somewhat sane is Klonopin. So, my idiot doctor recently decided to wean me off of them because they are habit forming. I'm not really a violent person, but as I lay awake at 2am in pain, I have been plotting ways to kill him slowly and painfully. I think I've settled on removing his intestines with a dull spoon. He says IBS is an "inconvenience". I'm pretty sure he wouldn't think so if he had it.

Anyway, just curious if anyone else out there is unlucky enough to have this combination of conditions and if they elected to have the surgery and what the outcome was.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 20, 2015)

i was going to get it done to but said no


----------

